# Comment bloquer l'accès à un site web?



## Secretely (26 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir comment empêcher quelqu'un d'accéder à un site s'il utilise Safari.  Est-ce que c'est possible?  Je veux seulement que mes enfants n'aient pas accès à toute cette porno alors votre aide serait appréciée.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Tu crées une session par enfant (Préférences système / compte).
Tu attribues à chaque session un mot de passe.
Tu fermes ces sessions de sorte qu'il n'y ait que ta session admin ouverte.
Tu vas dans Préférences système / contrôle parental. Dans l'onglet Safari (ou Web) tu entres les adresses des sites Web que tu autorises. Tous les autres seront donc non autorisés. Tu peux faire la même chose avec le courrier électronique, le chat, etc.
(évidemment tu désactives l'ouverture de session automatique)

Un bon lien ici.


----------



## edd72 (26 Janvier 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir comment *empêcher quelqu'un d'accéder à un site* s'il utilise Safari.  Est-ce que c'est possible?  Je veux seulement que *mes enfants n'aient pas accès à toute cette porno* alors votre aide serait appréciée.



Ca veut dire que tu veux viser une site porno en particulier?


----------



## Secretely (26 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour votre aide.  Oui j'aimerais pouvoir ajouter des sites un à un car si je n'autorise que quelques sites l'internet ne leur sera pas d'une grande utilité.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Oui j'aimerais pouvoir ajouter des sites un à un car si je n'autorise que quelques sites l'internet ne leur sera pas d'une grande utilité.


Alors le contrôle parental est vraiment fait pour toi.
Je l'ai utilisé avec mes kids grosso modo jusqu'à leurs 14 ans; bon c'est sûr, j'ajoutais très régulièrement des sites !


----------



## Secretely (26 Janvier 2011)

Ok on doit absolument créer un autre compte pour bloquer ces sites?  Peut-on le faire via le compte administrateur car toute la famille utilise habituellement le compte administrateur.


----------



## edd72 (26 Janvier 2011)

+1 pour le filtre

Car si tu t'amuses à jouter toi-même tous les sites pornographiques dispo sur le web tu n'as pas fini...


----------



## Secretely (26 Janvier 2011)

Je réexplique ma demande.  J'aimerais, à même le compte administrateur, pouvoir bloquer les sites un à un et ajouter un genre de filtre qui permet de bloquer la plupart des sites porno.  Ça ne me dérange pas que ces sites soient bloqués sur le compte admin car je ne les consulte pas.

Est-ce possible et comment?  Comme je ne suis pas très compétent en informatique, serait-il possible de m'expliquer étape par étape?

Merci encore pour votre aide


----------



## edd72 (26 Janvier 2011)

*Citation du site "Mac OS X facile"*

La fonction interne à Mac OS X : comment l'utiliser ?


             Alors que sous  *TIGER*, on allait dans le tableau de               bord *"Comptes"* pour               paramétrer cette fonction de contrôle parental, sous *LEOPARD* et *SNOW LEOPARD* vous disposez               d'un tableau de bord spécifique pour le contrôle parental. Toutefois,               celui-ci fonctionne de concert avec le tableau de bord* "Comptes"*.

              Il vous faut dans un premier temps allez dans le tableau de bord  *"Comptes"*,               dans *"Préférences Système"*,               cliquer sur le cadenas en bas à gauche, taper votre mot de passe administratreur               et enfin créer               un compte *"Géré avec Contrôles parentaux"* pour               chacun de vos enfants (vous pouvez aussi créer               un compte unique pour tous vos enfants si le paramétrage des "interdits" est               identique).




                ----------- 









              Une fois ce compte créé, une nouvelle fenêtre apparaît à l'écran : 




                --------------- 





             Il suffit de cliquer sur  *"Ouvrir les contrôles parentaux"* pour               accéder directement au tableau de bord *"Contrôle parental"*.               Par la suite, si vous voulez modifier le paramétrage du contrôle parental sur               tel ou tel compte déjà créé, il suffira d'aller directement au tableau               de bord *"Contrôle parental"*, sans ouvrir *"Comptes"*.
             PS : Comme vous le voyez sur cette capture d'écran, vous pouvez à tout               moment désactiver le contrôle parental sur ce compte en décochant la               case *"Activer le contrôle parental"*.               Le compte devient alors un simple compte *"Standard"*.
              Inversement, un compte *"Standard"* peut devenir               un compte *"géré par contrôles parentaux"* si vous cochez cette case.


              Nous voici donc dans le tableau de bord  *"Contrôle parental"*. Sélectionnez             le compte à paramétrer dans la colonne de gauche.



              ----- 







             Vous disposez ici de 5 onglets : il va falloir               maintenant configurer chacune de ces rubriques de manière précise               en fonction des critères de contrôle que vous avez décidé pour               tel ou tel compte.  
*- Onglet "Apps" :* 
              Pour activer le Finder simplifié, autoriser ou non certaines applications, permettre               ou non de modifier le Dock.

            Avec Mac OS X 10.6.6, les applications téléchargées sur le  APP STORE peuvent être rendues inopérantes dans cette rubrique. Ces  applications sont affichées  dans une sous-rubrique distincte des autres  applications achetées par ailleurs. Les classes d'âges auxquelles ces  applications se destinent apparaissent sur les lignes correspondantes. 
             - *Onglet "Web"* :
            Cet onglet permet également de déterminer               quels sont les seuls sites web sur lesquels votre enfant aura le droit               de se rendre ! Tous les autres seront interdits et il ne pourra pas y accéder               !
             -* Onglet "Contacts" :*
              Vous allez définir ici avec quels contacts votre enfant est autorisé à échanger               des courriers électroniques.
              Tapez simplement ici les adresses emails de ces contacts ! 
              Indiquez               aussi quelles sont les personnes avec lesquelles votre enfant pourra faire du               tchat               avec *"iChat"*. Indiquez alors les comptes MobileMe (adresses               @mac.com ou @me.com) ou AIM des personnes concernées.

              Indiquez également votre adresse email en bas de cette page de configuration               et cochez la case  *"Envoyer les requêtes d'autorisation à "*.               Ainsi,               si votre enfant reçoit un               email d'une personne ne figurant pas dans cette liste, cet email vous sera automatiquement               redirigé et vous pourrez alors soit l'accepter, soit le refuser.... 
             - *Onglet "Horaires"* *:*
              Il s'agit là de possibilités de paramétrage fort pratiques. Vous pouvez               ainsi pour chacun des comptes "contrôlés" ainsi créés, déterminer la               durée d'utilisation maximale par jour en semaine et le week-end, et               encore plus prodigieux déterminer les tranches horaires (heures de               coucher) durant lesquelles votre enfant peut aller se défouler sur               votre Mac. Finis les tchats jusqu'à point d'heure !
             - *Onglet "Autre" :*
            Autoriser de changer ou non le mot de passe administrateur,               de permettre ou non d'administrer les imprimantes, de permettre ou             non la gravure.
            En cochant la case *"Masquer les grossièretés dans le dictionnaire"*,               vous empêcherez               votre enfant de voir certains mots du dictionnaire, comme les noms grossiers               par exemple.               Pas besoin               de configurer cette dernière rubrique, il suffit de cocher le             case.


----------



## Secretely (26 Janvier 2011)

Ok merci encore mais je vois qu'il m'est impossible de bloquer un ou plusieurs sites à même le compte administrateur?  Je dois absolument créer un autre compte (pour mes enfants par exemple) afin de bloquer ces sites ou s'il existe un moyen de le faire?


----------



## edd72 (26 Janvier 2011)

Il existe un moyen simple... Tu fais boucler le site en question vers ta machine dans l'hosts (*/etc/hosts*)

C'est à dire ajout de la ligne:
127.0.0.1 lesiteporno.com

(pas de http://)


----------



## Secretely (26 Janvier 2011)

et l'host se trouve où?


----------



## David_b (26 Janvier 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> toute la famille utilise habituellement le compte administrateur.



C'est mal.
Sans rire. Change les habitudes de la famille : le Mac est prévu pour fonctionner comme ça:  1 user = 1 compte. 1 Admin (toi), et des utilisateurs pas admins (les autres) 

Et grâce à ça pas besoin d'aller bidouiller les fichiers de configuration de Mac OS, le genre de manip qu'un non geek ne devrais PAS faire--et que l'on ne devrait pas conseiller comme ça à tout le monde :mouais:

Et penses aussi à utiliser un mot de passe pour TON compte que personne, dans la famille ne connaisse, ou ne puisse deviner. Sinon, autant cliquer toi-même sur les sites pornos avant de céder la place à tes enfants devant le Mac...


----------



## edd72 (26 Janvier 2011)

David_b a dit:


> -et que l'on ne devrait pas conseiller comme ça à tout le monde :mouais:



Ben, c'est à force d'insistance (sur le fait qu'il veut utiliser la session admin pour tout le monde, etc.) que je lui ai indiqué cette solution d'une grande simplicité... Je ne l'ai pas orienté vers ça de but en blanc (orientation de base vers compte "enfants" et contrôle parental)... J'y peux rien moi s'il ne veut pas utiliser ce qui est fait par son système pour son problème... voila qu'on va me taper sur les doigts maintenant...


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Ok merci encore mais je vois qu'il m'est impossible de bloquer un ou plusieurs sites à même le compte administrateur?  Je dois absolument créer un autre compte (pour mes enfants par exemple) afin de bloquer ces sites ou s'il existe un moyen de le faire?


Ne fais pas ça
Un enfant n'a pas à travailler dans une session admin. Déjà que pour nous autres, on devrait éviter et prendre l'habitude de travailler dans une session standard.

Seule une personne aux capacités d'administrateur devrait travailler dans une session admin.
Autrement, forcément il y aura un jour un bud sérieux sur ton ordinateur, par effacement d'un fichier important. Sans aucune volonté manifeste de vouloir faire une boulette !


----------



## subsole (26 Janvier 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> et l'host se trouve où?



Bonjour,
Soit tu utilises le contrôle parental et il faut donner la liste des sites consultables et tes enfants vont te maudire , soit tu utilises le host _(là je rejoins mes petits camarades, pas touche pour un non geek) _et tu devras les interdire un à un, mais c'est humainement impossible.
Pour preuve je tape _sex_  dans Google et j'ai 754 000 000 résultats en 0,08 seconde. :rateau:


----------



## twinworld (26 Janvier 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Ok merci encore mais je vois qu'il m'est impossible de bloquer un ou plusieurs sites à même le compte administrateur?  Je dois absolument créer un autre compte (pour mes enfants par exemple) afin de bloquer ces sites ou s'il existe un moyen de le faire?


c'est fou ça... vous dîtes que vous n'êtes pas très doué en informatique. On vous explique un moyen simple, prévu par le système et développé par Apple, en vous précisant en plus que la création d'un compte utilisateur c'est le moyen le plus sûr également pour la sauvegarde des données... et vous tenez impérativement à trouver des solutions alternatives de bricolage... 

Faire un deuxième compte, ça prend trois minutes. Pourquoi s'en priver ?


----------



## David_b (26 Janvier 2011)

twinworld a dit:


> Faire un deuxième compte, ça prend trois minutes.


Et encore, seulement si tu portes des moufles


----------



## twinworld (26 Janvier 2011)

David_b a dit:


> Et encore, seulement si tu portes des moufles






twinworld a dit:


> Faire un deuxième compte, ça prend trois minutes. Pourquoi s'en priver ?


et pour ne pas perdre tous les réglages des dossiers, le fond d'écran, le rangement des dossiers, et les petites habitudes :
1) vous créez un nouveau compte que vous passez en admin.
2) vous passez le compte que vous utilisez actuellement en utilisateur simple.
3) vous faîtes les réglages du contrôle parental. 

2 minutes trente


----------



## David_b (26 Janvier 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> ... voila qu'on va me taper sur les doigts maintenant...


Meuh non, fais pas la tête. Je le vois bien là que t'est tout triste. Allons, viens faire un gros poutou


----------



## edd72 (26 Janvier 2011)

///


----------



## I2R (27 Janvier 2011)

salut

et le systéme de "portail captif "  ?  

@=jf


----------



## Secretely (27 Janvier 2011)

Et c'est quoi exactement le système de portail captif?  Comment on peut l'utiliser?


----------



## Secretely (30 Janvier 2011)

Bon et bien c'est décidé.  J'ai décidé d'ouvrir un compte utilisateur.  Par contre, comment fait-on pour déplacer des fichiers, des photos, musiques ... du compte admin à un compte utilisateur?

Merci pour votre aide.  C'est très apprécié!


----------



## subsole (30 Janvier 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Bon et bien c'est décidé.  J'ai décidé d'ouvrir un compte utilisateur.  Par contre, comment fait-on pour déplacer des fichiers, des photos, musiques ... du compte admin à un compte utilisateur?
> 
> Merci pour votre aide.  C'est très apprécié!



Bonjour,
Le plus simple serait de faire un _nouveau compte administrateur_, une fois que tu es certain que ce _nouveau compte administrateur_ fonctionne, passe l'ancien compte administrateur en compte normal.


----------



## Secretely (30 Janvier 2011)

Si je vous comprends bien, ça veut donc dire que je dois me créer un nouveau compte administrateur puis je transforme mon ancien compte administrateur en compte utilisateur?

Comment je dois faire?


----------



## twinworld (30 Janvier 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Bon et bien c'est décidé.  J'ai décidé d'ouvrir un compte utilisateur.  Par contre, comment fait-on pour déplacer des fichiers, des photos, musiques ... du compte admin à un compte utilisateur?





subsole a dit:


> Le plus simple serait de faire un _nouveau compte administrateur_, une fois que tu es certain que ce _nouveau compte administrateur_ fonctionne, passe l'ancien compte administrateur en compte normal.


 c'est juste ce que j'indiquais dans le message #19, il y a 5 jours déjà... 



Secretely a dit:


> Si je vous comprends bien, ça veut donc dire  que je dois me créer un nouveau compte administrateur puis je transforme  mon ancien compte administrateur en compte utilisateur?


c'est pas le tout d'avoir des réponses appréciées... encore faut-il les lire. 




Secretely a dit:


> Comment je dois faire?


- vous allez dans les préférences système > compte de votre ancien compte administrateur. 
- vous cliquez sur le petit cadenas en bas de la fenêtre.
- vous décochez la case "autorisation à administrer cet ordinateur".
- c'est tout.


----------



## Secretely (30 Janvier 2011)

Ok désolé pour la confusion.

Je viens tout juste de me créer un nouveau compte admin et j'ai transformé mon ancien compte admin en compte utilisateur et tout fonctionne sauf que je n'arrive plus à accéder à Gmail et voir mes courriels.  Voici ce que je vois lorsque je clique pour entrer sur Gmail.



> Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page.
> Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page « https://www.google.com/accounts/Ser...on sécurisée au serveur « [url]www.google.com ».



Quelqu'un peut m'aider svp?


----------



## twinworld (30 Janvier 2011)

A votre place, je commencerais par réparer les autorisations. 

Applications > Utilitaires > Utilitaire de disque.

Autre question, avez-vous essayé avec un autre navigateur ?


----------



## Secretely (30 Janvier 2011)

Je n'ai pas essayé avec un autre navigateur car je navigue toujours avec Safari.  Ça fonctionne très bien quand je retourne sur mon compte administrateur.  On dirait que mon compte utilisateur me bloque l'accès à gmail, google reader et google documents.

J'ai suivi vos directives mais comme je ne suis pas un spécialiste en informatique, je ne sais pas quoi faire une fois entré dans l'utilitaire du disque.  Je n'ai pas envie non plus de foutre le bordel sur mon ordi.


----------



## twinworld (30 Janvier 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Je n'ai pas essayé avec un autre navigateur car  je navigue toujours avec Safari.


oui, mais pour savoir si le problème vient de Safari ou de votre compte, il faut tester avec un autre navigateur. 

Il n'y a rien d'exceptionnel à avoir 2 ou 3 navigateurs installés sur sa machine. Personnellement, je travaille avec iCab, Firefox et Safari. 



Secretely a dit:


> J'ai suivi vos directives mais comme je ne suis pas un spécialiste en informatique, je ne sais pas quoi faire une fois entré dans l'utilitaire du disque.  Je n'ai pas envie non plus de foutre le bordel sur mon ordi.


quand vous êtes dans l'utilitaire de disque, vous sélectionnez le disque dur. Normalement, si vous n'avez qu'une partition, vous devriez avoir une icône de disque avec comme nom, la marque du disque. Chez moi c'est Hitachi Media. Et une icône en retrait avec le nom du disque dur que vous lui avez donné. Chez moi c'est Mac HD. Vous sélectionnez cette icône. Vous verrez alors deux boutons : vérifier les autorisations. Réparer les autorisations. Vous pouvez clique sur "Réparer les autorisations". 

Ces procédures sont des procédures usuelles de maintenance de votre ordinateur.


----------



## iMacontext (30 Janvier 2011)

salut à tous,
On peut aussi choisir un autre fournisseur de DNS comme par exemple openDNS et sur le site paramètrer le filtrage web dans les options, ensuite mettre les nouveaux DNS dans les préférences réseaux ou mieux dans la box. Ainsi lorsque tu voudras te rendre sur un site louche, une page openDNS s'affichera à la place te disant que l'accès à ce site est bloqué...


----------



## Secretely (30 Janvier 2011)

Je veux simplement pouvoir consulter ma boîte courriel Gmail et Google reader sur mon compte utilisateur.  Je n'ai pas envie de downloader un autre navigateur car mon Safari fonctionne très bien.  La preuve, quand je vais sur mon compte admin, je peux me promener partout.  C'est sûrement une option que je dois activer dans mon compte utilisateur.

Quelqu'un peut m'aider?


----------



## twinworld (30 Janvier 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Je n'ai pas envie de downloader un autre navigateur


vous n'aviez pas envie non plus de créer un nouveau compte et finalement vous y êtes venu. 



Secretely a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut m'aider?


ben on ne fait que ça, mais ce qui est fatiguant, c'est qu'on donne des explications et qu'il faut encore ensuite vous convaincre d'essayer ce qu'on vous propose. :sleep:

Avez-vous réparé les autorisations ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2011)

twinworld a dit:


> c'est qu'on donne des explications et qu'il faut encore ensuite vous convaincre d'essayer ce qu'on vous propose. :sleep:



Tout est dit ...  et quand ça marche, rares sont les remerciements


----------

